# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  pla ra: farang, frei nach Kali: Stinkefisch deutsch holländi
> Wir würden uns freuen wenn sie gutes Pa Laa mitbringen würde, echt jetzt.


Na, vielleicht kann ich da helfen - warum nicht selber machen ?

*pla ra: farang*, frei nach Kali: Stinkefisch deutsch holländisch...

Man nehme:
4 Kg frischen  (holländischen) Seefisch
1 gehörige Prise Salz
1 gehörige Portion *khao khua*, also in einer Pfanne erhitzten Reis ohne Zutaten, anschließend ähnlich Paniermehl kleingerieben.

Fische natürlich vorher ausgenommen, gewässert, geviertelt bzw. gedrittelt, das Ganze in einem größeren Gefäß (kann auch Plastikeimer sein) vermengt und anschließend in passende evtl. kleinere, verschließbare Gefäße (alte Pepperonigläser) abgefüllt. Nein, nicht *ab*schließbare, lediglich luftdicht - klauen wird es eh keiner... :: 

Und nun wird gewartet, bis der Geruch eine derartige Intensität hat, dass das Ganze dann nahrungsmäßig verwendet werden kann.

Nach Suays Meinung ist aus Farang-Seefisch hergestellter pla ra: areu maak maak, also sehr lecker...:lecker:





P.S.
Bei euch käme dann wohl Ostseefisch infrage, odda ?

Und Liste ? Nun. in der Regel bringen sie bereits das mit, was sie glauben, worauf sie hier in D nicht verzichten können   ::

----------


## Enrico

War mal so frei es hier rein zusetzen. Sehr gut beschrieben, danke Kali :super:

----------


## Erich

OhOh - von dem Zeug bin ich bisher verschont geblieben (musste nur mal inne Durian beissen - war aber nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet, wenn man sich den Geruch wegdenkt, schmeckt die sogar).

Die Fischzange würd ich für'ne Gartenschere halten...

Ich hoffe inständig, dass Freundin mit ihrer Behauptung, nicht kochen zu können, ausnahmsweise mal nicht geschwindelt hat :aetsch: 

Ansonsten gibts das Zeug auf Flaschen gezogen mittlerweile schon bei Kaufland...noch nicht gekauft, aber wahrscheinlich "entschärfte Variante"

----------

> [...]Ansonsten gibts das Zeug auf Flaschen gezogen mittlerweile schon bei Kaufland...noch nicht gekauft, aber wahrscheinlich "entschärfte Variante"


Ignorant ! 

Dat Zeuch is' ers' dann jut, wenn selbst hergestellt und mindestens drei Nachbarn ausgezogen sind  :: 




> Die Fischzange würd ich für'ne Gartenschere halten...


Is' 'ne Gartenschere - meine Jattin ist in der Handhabung deutschen Werkzeuges sehr tolerant...  ::

----------


## Erich

Na dann her damit - ich bin hart im Nehmen und mir reicht's, wenn ein Nachbar auszieht (in Echt!)

Solange sie nicht die fetten Goldfische aus meinem Gartenteich verarbeitet...

----------


## Enrico

Das in Flaschen ist Fischsoße, wat ganz anderes  :: , auch lecker  ::

----------

> Das in Flaschen ist Fischsoße, wat ganz anderes


Solltest du, Heimwerker, es mit Fischsoße (na:m pla :Lächeln:  verwechseln ?

Apropos: Du als 'Heimwerker' kannst doch dann mit der Gartenschere, Stichsäge, oder meinetwegen auch mit der Kreissäge die Vorarbeiten leisten, odda ?   ::

----------


## Erich

Nix "Heimwerker" ist ohne "" mein tatsächliches Hobby  :cool:  

Nam Pla steht auf den Pullen, das andere - Bildungslücke - kenn ich echt noch nicht.

Werde schon mal ein sauberes Blatt auf die Kreissäge schrauben  ::

----------

